# First time out of the cage!



## Rhendera (Sep 28, 2015)

Only one picture, I was busy making sure he was comfortable! I still need a name for him. I really liked the name Willow (was suggested by someone here!) however he's wayyyy too feisty to be a Willow, haha! He's been singing since day 2. I've started to try and teach him the addams family song. I want something that means 'white' or 'fair' but that's not too stern sounding and argh!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh! So handsome! First time out of the cage is always so exciting (and scary until they learn where all the walls are).


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He is sooo adorable!! I'm in love


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

What a stunning baby!! 
Can't wait to see more of him (and you of course xD) around the forums!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What a snowy little man! He's so gorgeous and fluffy


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*first time out of cage*

He is beautiful...maybe Leuco?


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

Goodness he's a fast learner!!

Here's some names I found in a google search:

Klondike
Moby (as in Moby Dick, especially if he's as feisty as the white whale!)
Denali (as in the snow capped mountain in Alaska)
Yuki (pronounced yoo-kee, Japanese for "snow")
Zero
Albus (means "white" in Latin)


And if you're feeling particularly goofy.... Vanilla Ice


----------



## Lauriesbabybird (Feb 23, 2016)

What a beautiful bird! What cage have you got? I'm after something similar! Hi from the uk


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Aw he is cute!! Maybe Yuki? It means snow in japanese

(Just saw Schubird and I had the same idea  )


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

White Fang.

Just Fang! for short.


----------

